# need someone to rewrap a rod



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I have a gator rod that needs to be rewrapped. can someone pm me a price and recommend someone who can get it done


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Get in touch with forum member billydean. He just re-wrapped my ling rod for me. Great work at a great price from a good man. He certainly went above and beyond what I asked for. You can check out his work here...http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/fishstiks-custom-rods-rod-repair-140659/


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you hawkeye im glad youlike the work if you have any problems let me know and if you need anything else give me a call bayslayer give me a call my number is 8502326958


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Tight Winds*

You can also try John at Tight Lines Bait & Tackle corner of Pace Blvd. & Cervantes street. He is at 711 North Pace Blvd. 850-433-2962. He built a rod for me that is so beautiful that I hate to even take it fishing and he has always been more than fair on prices.


----------

